# Formular



## W-Stefan (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi leute, möchte gerne etwas über formulare wissen.

Gleich mal vorne weg, wenn mein Beitrag hier falsch ist, bitte verschieben.

Also, bisher habe ich auf meiner Homepage einfach einen Button, auf dem ein mailto: link liegt, über den mir die User eine E-Mail schreiben. Ich möchte jetzt jedoch das ganze als formular schreiben, mit boxen wo der User einige vordefinierte Sachen auswählen kann, und auch seinen eigenen Text schreiben kann, er jedoch nicht sieht, wie meine E-mail-Adresse lautet.

Ich wollte also fragen, wie ich das alles einbinde und an meine Adresse schicken kann.

Noch was, ich habe gehört, das das über ein zwischenprotokoll auf dem Server laufen soll, ich weiss aber nicht, was das ist, und ich glaub auch nicht, dass ich so etwas habe.

Danke schonmal, für eure Antworten


----------



## Security (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
du bist hier mit deiner Frage nur zum Teil richtig. Denn das Formular ist nur das eine, denn zum versenden Brauchst du erstens einen smtp-Server und must noch ein Postformular schreib. Dafür empfehle ich dir PHP. Aber ihr würde das eh anders machen, da dies sehr kompliezeirt ist. Ich würde den Inhalt aus dem Formular in einer Datei auf dem Server in einem nonpuplic-Bereich speichern und dann einfach ab und zu mal nachschauen wie bei E-Mails obs mehr geworden sind.
Wenn dein Webspace PHP unterstütz dann schreib das hier einfach noch mal rein und ich setzt mich vielleicht mal für dich hin und schreib n kleinen Script.


----------



## Spacejumper (18. Oktober 2004)

Mit PHP ist das einfach ich habe auch einen Formmailer der ist nicht groß vom script her und  leicht verständlich wenn ich von meinem Formmailer eine Mail bekomme sieht diese jedoch ganz schlicht aus aber das Interessiert mich nicht da ich dies ja Lese und niemand anders .

Eingebaut sind Datum und Uhrzeit wann es abgeschickt wurde.

Kannst dich bei mir auch melden wenn du den haben möchtest.

Es sind 2 Dateien
1. HTML -> alle angaben die der User macht die du dann bekommst
2. PHP -> Alle Angaben die in der HTML Datei eingetragen wurden werden gesendet an die vorgegebene E-Mail.

Deine E-Mail bleibt für der Benutzer unsichtbar!
AUCH wenn jemand die PHP Datei unerlaubterweise Downloaded dann sieht sie so aus:

<html>
<head>
<title>Kontakt-Formular</title>
</head>
<body>

Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten.
</body>
</html>


----------



## Security (18. Oktober 2004)

Spacejumper,
wenn des' schon vertig hast dann kannstes' doch gleich ma hier Reinstellen. Wäre vielleicht 'ne Hilfe.


----------



## W-Stefan (18. Oktober 2004)

ich möchte mich ja hier nicht blöd anstellen, aber ich versteh das ganze nicht.


----------



## Security (18. Oktober 2004)

Ok,
aber was PHP ist weißt du doch oder?
Dann guck einfach mal nach ob dein Webspace das ünterstützt oder ein Server.


----------



## Spacejumper (18. Oktober 2004)

Security hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Spacejumper,
> wenn des' schon vertig hast dann kannstes' doch gleich ma hier Reinstellen. Wäre vielleicht 'ne Hilfe.



OK kein Prob ich schreibe das mal eben für euch um sagt mit doch was Ihr so für Felder haben wollt?


----------



## Security (18. Oktober 2004)

Da muste mich nicht fragen ich könnt mir ja selbst einen schreiben.
Aber mal 'ne andere Sache, Stefan der counter auf deiner HomePage hat keine Reloadsperre. Der muss die IP min. 24 Stunden blocken. Ich glaube aber da gibts schon Tutorials für. Muste halt ma gucken.


----------



## stefwil (18. Oktober 2004)

ja also wenns schon nen fertigen code gibt - als her mit..
bin im mom in münchen arbeitn. unn hab grad gar keine zeit um was selber zu schreiben..

unn ne reloadsperre über 24h? - nunya.. find ich etwas zu lang *hehe*
finde so 3-4h langen 

greetz


----------



## Security (18. Oktober 2004)

stewil,
ist ja schön das du grade in München bist aber da gilt auch die Deutsche Rechtschreibung so weit ich weiß und in der steht das nach einem Punkt groß geschrieben wird.

Ach und wegen dem script ich schreib grad ein äußerst kompatiebles weiß net wie lange es dauert,
wird aber bestimmt noch heute vertig.


----------



## Spacejumper (18. Oktober 2004)

Wenn die Deutsche Rechtschreibung gilt dann wird fertig aber auch mit f und nicht v geschreiben.  

aber egal ich bin auch nicht besser.   

habe mein script mal fertig kommentiert und <u> versuche </u> es hier hochzuladen.

Meine Erklärung in dem Hilfetext ist glaube ich der letze dreck also wenn da fragen sind an die beigelegte Mail senden und wenn du noch ein Script fertig schreibst das besser ist als mein dann her damit.


----------



## W-Stefan (18. Oktober 2004)

Wegen dem Counter, den hab ich nicht selbst programmiert, sondern das ist ein vordeffinierter Counter. Weis nich ob ich den eistellen kann.

Welche Felder brauch ich:
- ein eingabefeld für name
- eines für die E-Mail-Adresse des Users
- ein textfeld
- und 4 Auswahlboxen (weis grad nich genau, wie die heissen)
- einen zurücksetzen button
- einen Senden button


----------



## Security (18. Oktober 2004)

Das Script is nicht schlecht muss ich sagen. Für den Fall das man Zugriff auf den SMTP-Server hat.
Tja und wenn nicht...
Ich weiß es auch noch nicht so genau ich arbeite grade an einer Konfortabeln lösung kann sich aber noch über den Tag hinziehen.


----------



## ShadowFire (18. Oktober 2004)

Security hat gesagt.:
			
		

> stewil,
> ist ja schön das  du grade in München bist aber  da gilt auch die Deutsche Rechtschreibung so weit ich weiß und in der steht das nach einem Punkt groß geschrieben wird.
> Ach und wegen dem script ich  schreib  grad ein äußerst kompatiebles weiß  net wie lange es dauert,
> wird aber bestimmt noch heute vertig.




*roflmao*
Sorry... aber Du hast es gerade nötig, Dich an den Fehlern anderer hochzuziehen!
Wenn ich mir Deinen Beitrag mal so ansehe... 
hmmm... fertig mit V  *muuuuuhahahahahahaha*
von Grammatik hast Du auch noch nicht viel gehört, oder?
Es ist echt schon traurig, einen so kurzen Beitrag mit so vielen Fehlern zu verfassen.
Ja Himmel, wer kann das noch überbieten? *rofl*
Naja... Piehser *gg* lässt grüßen !


----------



## Security (18. Oktober 2004)

Ja ja gewonnen, aber ich geb mir Mühe so gut ich kann. Leider bin ich aber Legasteniker und damit bin ich auch bestimmt nicht alleine.


----------



## Spacejumper (18. Oktober 2004)

W-Stefan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wegen dem Counter, den hab ich nicht selbst programmiert, sondern das ist ein vordeffinierter Counter. Weis nich ob ich den eistellen kann.
> 
> Welche Felder brauch ich:
> - ein eingabefeld für name
> ...



Die Felder sind auf jeden Fall da nur die 4 Auswahlboxen sind bei mit eine Umfrage geworden   kannste ja ändern


----------

